# Hotmail pop3s check requests not working with dovecot...

## SoLoR

If you set hotmail to check outside pop3s email and server is dovecot it doesnt work (TLS works fine with outlook 2010 and even with same service on gmail). Without TLS (normal pop3) it works fine.... anyone have similar expiriance so i can report this to live support? 

Errors are 2 different:

Aug  6 14:20:43 mih dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=<solor>, method=PLAIN, rip=65.55.38.7, lip=84.xxx.xxx.xxx, TLS

Aug  6 14:20:43 mih dovecot: POP3(solor): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0

Aug  6 14:20:48 mih dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=65.55.41.109, lip=84.xxx.xxx.xxx, TLS: SSL_read() syscall failed: Connection reset by peer

OR

Aug  6 13:49:20 mih dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=<solor>, method=PLAIN, rip=65.55.38.7, lip=84.xxx.xxx.xxx, TLS

Aug  6 13:49:21 mih dovecot: POP3(solor): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0

Aug  6 13:49:29 mih dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (auth failed, 1 attempts): user=<solor@XXXXX.eu.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=65.55.38.7, lip=84.xxx.xxx.xxx, TLS: Disconnected

My dovecot.conf

```
protocols = imaps pop3s

listen = *,[::]

disable_plaintext_auth = yes

ssl = yes

ssl_cert_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/pop-ssl.crt

ssl_key_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/pop-ssl.key

ssl_ca_file = /etc/ssl/sub.class1.server.ca.pem

ssl_cipher_list = ALL:!LOW:!SSLv2

mail_location = maildir:~/.maildir

protocol pop3 {

  pop3_uidl_format = %08Xu%08Xv

}

auth default {

  socket listen {

    client {

        path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

        mode = 0660

        user = postfix

        group = postfix

    }

  }

  mechanisms = plain login

  passdb pam {

    args = "*"

  }

}
```

and use flags:

```
mih local # equery -q u dovecot

 - - berkdb      : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

 + + bzip2       : Use the bzlib compression library

 - - caps        : Use Linux capabilities library to control privilege

 - - cydir       : Adds cydir storage support

 - - dbox        : Adds dbox storage support

 - - doc         : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + ipv6        : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - kerberos    : Adds kerberos support

 + + ldap        : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 + + maildir     : Adds support for maildir (~/.maildir) style mail spools

 - - managesieve : Adds managesieve protocol support

 - - mbox        : Adds support for mbox (/var/spool/mail) style mail spools

 + + mysql       : Adds mySQL Database support

 + + pam         : Adds support for PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - postgres    : Adds support for the postgresql database

 - - sieve       : Build the sieve plugin

 + + sqlite      : Adds support for sqlite - embedded sql database

 + + ssl         : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + ssl         : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - suid        : Enable setuid root program, with potential security risks

 - - vpopmail    : Add vpopmail support

 + + zlib        : Adds support for zlib (de)compression
```

----------

